# negotiating the price in ADs/boutiques



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all;
from your experience is there room for negotiating prices in boutiques/ADs? is it easier to negotiate in ADs rather than boutiques?
I am specifically interested in the entry level pilot watches line. is there a discount I can expect or are prices set in stone?
thanks for sharing your experience. sorry for the nit picking but I want to get the best deal (non gray market one)


----------



## Jong Rak Park (Jul 19, 2016)

Based on my experience, boutique will never give discounts. Rather they will other perks or addons. For example additional straps, extended warranty, other items they can offer for free but not discounting the price.

I am based in Singapore, all ADs here usually give at max 15% discount when you ask, I haven't pushed beyond that.

What I did instead was to purchase in airport. Saving from tax and some ADs in airport do give additional discount. I got around 20% off if I compare from retail price for my Portuguese (that 20% includes the tax saving I had + additional discount)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh yeah. For IWC both boutiques and AD's have room for discounts. It just depends on which watch you are interested in, how motivated the salesperson is and what time of the month you are there. Just a few days ago, there was a thread where the OP mentioned about the IWC boutique in LA. 

I would think at least 20% or may be more depending on your negotiation skills. If you are looking for the "best" deal, your best bet are our established forum sellers. Head to WatchRecon.com. Type in the reference number and you should be able to see AD stamped sales listings. 

But if you are rigid on AD's, try Timeless Luxury Watches based out of Dallas. They are generally very workable guys.


----------



## mookroch (Jan 6, 2012)

I like Timeless Luxury Watches as well. They are in Frisco I believe.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Where are you located? The size of discounts vary considerably from country to country.


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where are you located? The size of discounts vary considerably from country to country.


thanks, I am based in ME and looking for a US or EU purchase to enjoy a discount + VAT return.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Sales tax.


----------



## Willemh (Feb 23, 2009)

I always negotiate at AD's. Most of the times a discount of 15-20% is possible. If you want extra straps and options like insurance, i have seen discounts of the money equivalent of more than 30%.
Got offered 23% discount on a Mk XVIII edition le petite prince now. AD assured me that is the max on this entry level model watch. It depends on brand, model and case material.


----------



## Track Rat (Jan 11, 2016)

I was also able to get about 20% from my AD (major chain jeweler).


----------



## jeffj2h (Apr 1, 2017)

Any experience on what discounts Timeless offers?



mookroch said:


> I like Timeless Luxury Watches as well. They are in Frisco I believe.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you all manage discounts on special order (new) watches, or is this mainly on display case sales floor models?


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

IWC is sitting on AD's neck to minimize discounts. You can get discount but do your homework, be realistic and remember: cash is the king.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Cash was a pain, all the counting; three times!


Alex_TA said:


> IWC is sitting on AD's neck to minimize discounts. You can get discount but do your homework, be realistic and remember: cash is the king.


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Cash was a pain, all the counting; three times!


Not sure why I find this hilarious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

bluedialer said:


> Do you all manage discounts on special order (new) watches, or is this mainly on display case sales floor models?


Never had an issue with getting the same discount on watches that were ordered or in the case


----------



## IveBeenMoved (Dec 27, 2013)

AD's will usually negotiate. Sometimes the discount can be quite large. I'm in Australia and was once offered a 35% discount on a JLC Master Tourbillon, because the AD was "clearing" the item. But usually you should be able to get anywhere from 10% to 25% depending on the brand, the model, your negotiation skills and how well the AD is travelling in terms of sales targets.

There are no boutiques in Oz. The only boutiques I have been in were in Singapore and Hong Kong. My experience was zero discount at boutiques in Singapore, and 5% being generally offered by boutiques in Hong Kong, although there was one time when the IWC boutique at the 1881 Heritage building offered me 10% off for an IWC Portuguese Chrono Classic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Limited experience, In Omega AD I was only offered additional straps, but I am really not good in negotiating. I was offered discounts on Tudors though almost without asking


----------



## LASC (Dec 4, 2013)

I find ADs are more willing to give discounts.


----------



## gkatz (Apr 18, 2017)

LASC said:


> I find ADs are more willing to give discounts.


I believe this might be the general rule - not only in watches. otherwise Ads will go under...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't be afraid to ask for a bigger discount that initially offered - you might be surprised! Most people would be satisfied with what they are told.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Depends on your location, I noticed the size of discounts vary considerably depending on your country.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

jnelson3097 said:


> Never had an issue with getting the same discount on watches that were ordered or in the case


Unfortunately my main AD here (the only others being a Torneau and a Duty Free Shop) claim to give no discount on ordered from manufacturer pieces - only the showcase stuff. I wanted to ask how they stay in business like that, as there are discounts to be had all over the place. But I didn't exactly do that; I just told them that I ended up buying the watch elsewhere. Guess I'm stuck fondling pieces locally and going overseas to do the actual spending.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

issey.miyake said:


> Don't be afraid to ask for a bigger discount that initially offered - you might be surprised! Most people would be satisfied with what they are told.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. The more generous the initial discount, the easier you can try asking for a bigger discount on top of that.


----------

